# '00 Maxima Taillight Upgrade to '02-'03



## 4banger (Mar 27, 2004)

I have the original taillamps, but would like to switch to the altezza like ones found in the '02 and '03 models. I'm guessing its a simple switch, with the same connections. If not, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## blackmax01 (Mar 28, 2004)

If you buy the exact lights from the factory that come on the 02's and 03's you will have no problem installing them b/c they fit exactly like your '00


----------



## 4banger (Mar 27, 2004)

Cool man, thanks


----------

